
Raspberry Pi High Quality Camera Review: Interchangeable Lenses, Powerful Sensor - cow9
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera
======
numpad0
Sony IMX477R, 12.9MP BSI, “7.9mm diagonal” or 1/2.3”, pixel pitch 1.55um,
Removable (peel off?) IR filter, compatible with C/CS lens mounts. No lens
included.

So like Pentax Q but hackable?

